# Chance to vote to help AMARescue



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really excited about this. AMAR has entered one of it's rescues, Shiloh, into a PetPlan Contest to earn money for AMAR and has been selected as one of the dogs to compete.:chili::chili: You can read more on the link I will give you, but Shiloh came to AMAR abused (locked in a basement, starved, couldn't stand up). He was on the brink of death but the vet and his foster mom, Monica, nursed him to health and though still in foster care a year later he's doing miraculously well. The voting starts on March 17 but I want to prepare as many of you as I can to vote and get everyone you know to vote...*you can vote each day from March 17-24 for round 1. * Please share. Would love to get some money in for AMAR. They are awesome and I love being a foster for them. Tournament of Tails | Petplan
:dothewave:So VOTE on Tuesday.:dothewave:
Who's in?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sure will vote for Shiloh. I've been following him since Monica got him. It's amazing how far he's come! Yay for Monica and AMRescue!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I totally remember Shiloh...I donated for him . So wonderful to see how he bounced back!!,


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm on the site, how do we vote?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess we can not vote until Tuesday.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Me:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I sure will vote for Shiloh. I've been following him since Monica got him. It's amazing how far he's come! Yay for Monica and AMRescue!!!!


Thanks, Debbie. It is really amazing. Remember they thought he had severe neurological problems because he couldn't walk? He's doing so great. :wub:


lydiatug said:


> I totally remember Shiloh...I donated for him . So wonderful to see how he bounced back!!,


Lydia, I did too. He's really amazed everyone. :thumbsup:


lydiatug said:


> I'm on the site, how do we vote?


You can't vote until Tuesday and then can vote every day through March 24 so a week of begging people to vote. 


jane and addison said:


> I guess we can not vote until Tuesday.


That's why I worried about posting today since we can't vote until March 17 but I wanted to try to get SM members who are more likely to be here on the weekend. I will remind everyone on Tuesday. Thanks again for trying. 


lynda said:


> Me:chili:


Me too. :chili::chili::chili: You know all too well with Pippin and his family how terrific AMAR is with the dogs they foster and finding great families. B) Lynda - I love that Suzanne will send me texts and photos every few days of how Pip is such a great part of their family. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll book mark this so I can vote.. Shiloh deserves it for his will to survive!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'll book mark this so I can vote.. Shiloh deserves it for his will to survive!


Thanks, Michelle. They had to pick one dog to represent what they do and I think Shiloh was perfect for it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This looks like a fun contest! I will certainly vote for Shiloh!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili: Count Me In :chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont quite understand this contest, but think its being run like the March Madness Sweet 16. There are only 32 animals in this contest and Shiloh's first day for voting is on March 21 and will be voting against a cat, that is a Humane Society animal. I do hope we can beat the cat. Then they let you know when the next pairing is, if you won the last pairing and so it goes until the final two animals. A very different contest, but wont go on for months, like some and will be a fun one, I think. Will need all of your help


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, I'll get back on tomorrow and see if I can figure it out!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> This looks like a fun contest! I will certainly vote for Shiloh!


Thanks so much, Sherry.:thumbsup:


Pooh's mommy said:


> :chili::chili: Count Me In :chili::chili:


Thank you, Cindy - counted. B)


plenty pets 20 said:


> I dont quite understand this contest, but think its being run like the March Madness Sweet 16. There are only 32 animals in this contest and Shiloh's first day for voting is on March 21 and will be voting against a cat, that is a Humane Society animal. I do hope we can beat the cat. Then they let you know when the next pairing is, if you won the last pairing and so it goes until the final two animals. A very different contest, but wont go on for months, like some and will be a fun one, I think. Will need all of your help


Yup confusing indeed. I was thinking all the pets would be in the running from tomorow through March 24 but from what you wrote Edie, it's just two a day to vote on. And you got the 21st from PetPlan as the day for Shiloh? Will do. Then I won't bother people until closer to that date so they don't forget. You can also have AMAR tweet about it which I'm seeing on the tournament page now to get support.


lydiatug said:


> Ok, I'll get back on tomorrow and see if I can figure it out!


Lydia - I too will see how it works tomorrow to prep for when Shiloh is in the competition with that darn cat.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just confirmed with PetPlan...Shiloh's competition is Saturday, March 21. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll vote for Shiloh too....the last little video clip I saw of him he was happy and jumping around like a little lamb...what a sweetheart.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will ask Gayle to get it on Facebook and perhaps have Chip the Farm dog group too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I'll vote for Shiloh too....the last little video clip I saw of him he was happy and jumping around like a little lamb...what a sweetheart.


Thanks, Brenda. Yes he was! So amazing. :wub:


plenty pets 20 said:


> I will ask Gayle to get it on Facebook and perhaps have Chip the Farm dog group too.


Terrific, Edie. The more the merrier. I wonder if we can talk Ava into mentioning it on her fb page. I hope that Pat sees this!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just voted on the matches for today!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I also voted for the match today but will look and remember the 21th for Shiloh.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Snowbody said:


> Just confirmed with PetPlan...Shiloh's competition is Saturday, March 21. :chili::chili:


I'm a little confused :blush: Do I go ahead and vote today? Or do I wait until March 21st to vote for Shiloh???


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wait till March 21st. Thats when his match up will be.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wait till March 21st. Thats when his match up will be.


Ok...Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

PLEASE REMEMBER TO
VOTE FOR SHILOH TOMORROW, SAT MARCH 21. HERE'S THE LINK: Tournament of Tails | Petplan


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, Maybe start a new link tomorrow?? Thanks for any help. We are now drowning in rescue dogs.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Voted as many times as possible!


----------

